# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Info on pacman frog sexing

## mikesfrogs

I found this in Japanese and translated it. Some of the words are odd but better than nothing.


I think you'll have a solid understanding of the things so far, and that you will be able to determine the sex of frogs are breeding grow. 
Can be a period of around one year maturity, and a horned frog in captivity grow steadily. 
But I can also take more than two years, such as if you have a small amount of food given. 
Differences in this period, is the relationship between food and breeding period. 
It will be possible to determine the sex in about six months after landing horned frog, and a good upbringing before maturity.



Horned frog is breeding season such actions a "piggyback" and "(subsumption) amplexus". 
For the male to fertilize well at the moment the female was laying eggs, amplexus, the female come with. 
Piggyback, the male to female hug male forefoot ride on the back of a knife. 
Male, able to finger the "octopus" of non-slip to stick firmly to prevent slipping coming from the back of the female "octopus embracing" was taken at this time. 
You can determine if there is a male "octopus embrace this". 
There are no females. 
Then, a few months and grew up, I sing in a male voice is great. How to inflate a large throat crying. 
When you're not, not, you will look black (vocal sac) that flabby skin. 
Therefore, the frog throat black, it can be determined that a mature male can sing in a loud voice that Ru. 
Although there is no way for that judgment does not cry, especially the female, not the male population and female judges. 
In size, the female is larger than the male this time. 
From the fact that, a large population is mostly female. 
The females grow bigger, the egg will be visible from the stomach to show through. 
You can determine the perfect female and was able to be confirmed until the eggs

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I found this in Japanese and translated it. Some of the words are odd but better than nothing.
> 
> 
> I think you'll have a solid understanding of the things so far, and that you will be able to determine the sex of frogs are breeding grow. 
> Can be a period of around one year maturity, and a horned frog in captivity grow steadily. 
> But I can also take more than two years, such as if you have a small amount of food given. 
> Differences in this period, is the relationship between food and breeding period. 
> It will be possible to determine the sex in about six months after landing horned frog, and a good upbringing before maturity.
> 
> ...


Lol! I understand it, but that is definitely a rough translation. I can see some confusion coming from this. It will help determine sex for those who don't know how. Good find Mike.

----------


## Misschievou2

Rough translation for sure. I can't tell the sex of the frog until much later in life? A whole year without knowing the gender? Sounds like a long time to be calling a male frog a girl name or a girl frog a boy name!

----------


## mikesfrogs

About 3 months old and you can tell the sex

----------


## motiszm

Go go octopus embrace!  :Smile:

----------


## Pluke

Well... I read this post earlier today and then went to give me albino "her" soak, I took a look at "her" hands just above "her" thumbs.. and voila! A dart brown spot above the thumbs on each foot. ****, was really hoping it was a female. It's growing so fast too.. it's a month younger than my green and it's about passed it in size. They were both quarter size when I got them, a month apart. 

Could the marks just be a fluke..? Is it possible for these marks to appear at such a young age? I got him in August at quarter size..

----------


## mikesfrogs

If it looks like thE males in the pic then you have a boy. Females won't have a pad

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------

